# AgentYes WTF?



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, what's the deal with Agentyes. I'm hearing a lot of good things about service and quality but still no pics of her tits.

Should we keep her as an advertiser under these conditions???

Tits or GTFO!

What say the members?


----------



## charley (Dec 18, 2012)

...I heard you twice the first time.......once for each TIT.......


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 18, 2012)

Tits or


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Im with you on that one


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 18, 2012)

FINALLY
fuck I have been thinking this for weeks... Just didnt have the balls to say it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 18, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> FINALLY
> fuck I have been thinking this for weeks... Just didnt have the balls to say it.



Please agent yes may I see yor breast----different angle,might work...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2012)

Her HGH is good, the oils are good, the caps are good, Blah, Blah, Blah....

I NEED TITS!

K 

Thanks!


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd rather see dat ass


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I'd rather see dat ass



This is a great compromise. reps


----------



## sooner918 (Dec 18, 2012)

In for TITS !!!!!!!!


----------



## longworthb (Dec 18, 2012)

[SIL] said:


>


Puffy nips


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 18, 2012)

Let's do this AY!!! I would opt for the total package .


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 18, 2012)

Tits or no tits I got her back straight up


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2012)

Who is AgentYes?


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 18, 2012)

Number one sponsor


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 18, 2012)

Hilariously I went public to pay for some tits.  If I ever make any money on here the new boobs will get posted.  All you need to do to see them... is pay for them 



As it is now..
I would if I could.


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd pee on her


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Her HGH is good, the oils are good, the caps are good, Blah, Blah, Blah....
> 
> I NEED TITS!
> 
> ...



She sent me nude pics...


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 18, 2012)

Where r mine


----------



## Swiper (Dec 18, 2012)

agent yes is a dude


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2012)

Swiper said:


> agent yes is a dude



We need proof ASAP.....I'm not paying for some dudes boob job....


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 18, 2012)

Ive seen pics. .. Im special


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 18, 2012)

Swiper said:


> agent yes is a dude






















Im only a dude in the internet.
Dont worry, I have mastered the tuck.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2012)

Saney said:


> Who is AgentYes?


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 18, 2012)

Suspect as fuck.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 18, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Hilariously I went public to pay for some tits.  If I ever make any money on here the new boobs will get posted.  All you need to do to see them... is pay for them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good enough photo...


----------



## longworthb (Dec 18, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Number one sponsor


Hope your getting free gear for all that cawk sucking


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 18, 2012)

No free gear but when a source puts their gear to the test ill back them anyway.... Come at me


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 18, 2012)

Your a rep i dont go into your section and start shirt we dont  play that agents gear speaks for itself


Want to talk about free gear


----------



## CG (Dec 18, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Your a rep i dont go into your section and start shirt we dont  play that agents gear speaks for itself
> 
> 
> Want to talk about free gear



Free gear?!? Sign me up!!!!   :


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 18, 2012)

Seems strange to offer an opinion on something you haven't seen let alone actually used.  Even stranger to think that opinion would have any meaning.

It doesn't.

Now what exactly are you boys scared of?
Lil old AgentYes?


Lol


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 18, 2012)

.....


----------



## charley (Dec 19, 2012)

If this is 'Agentyes' ???   She's a cutie !!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 19, 2012)

Subbed for tranny pics


----------



## longworthb (Dec 19, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Your a rep i dont go into your section and start shirt we dont  play that agents gear speaks for itself
> 
> 
> Want to talk about free gear


Lol no need to get all hype bro. It was a joke


----------



## longworthb (Dec 19, 2012)

U dont have to try and act tough for ur girlfriend bro lol. And I agree if the labs show the gears good then they got my support. I wasn't putting down agentyes in fact I'm quite fond of her  lol.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 19, 2012)

charley said:


> If this is 'Agentyes' ???   She's a cutie !!!


no that the a gymnast she was visually unimpressed with her medal. I was unimpressed by the lack of nudity in the first photo.
the gymnast Is cute though. Probably underage...


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 19, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Hilariously I went public to pay for some tits.  If I ever make any money on here the new boobs will get posted.  All you need to do to see them... is pay for them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typical scandalous gold digging means this probably is a broad


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks AY for the menu ...appreciated!


----------



## cube789 (Dec 19, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Typical scandalous gold digging means this probably is a broad


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Seems strange to offer an opinion on something you haven't seen let alone actually used.  Even stranger to think that opinion would have any meaning.
> 
> It doesn't.
> 
> ...



Alright, I'll bite. Lets see what you can do. I'll have a friend check out your shop today.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 19, 2012)

cube789 said:


>



I rest my case.
And for any remaining doubters
:what::sly::what::banghead::what::banghead::what::thumbdown:


----------



## rage racing (Dec 19, 2012)

In for pics of her/his cawk...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 19, 2012)

There is a noticable difference between a chick with a dick versus a guy with tits, just sayin.........


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^ Really like where your heads at.


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Hilariously I went public to pay for some tits.  If I ever make any money on here the new boobs will get posted.  All you need to do to see them... is pay for them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should have no problem buying a pair with your sky high prices. Or maybe your just not getting enough customers  because of your prices. just saying....


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Negged for being an idiot... Car but para 20 dollar test maybe that's all u can afford... This is pharm grade noob


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 19, 2012)

Swiper said:


> you should have no problem buying a pair with your sky high prices. Or maybe your just not getting enough customers  because of your prices. just saying....



I'm going go write one post like this.  

We sell a high quality product.  The base that we use for our oils is better and more expensive to US than anything other labs use.  We pay more for our base oil than they do.  Our oil is pharmaceutical grade and completely clear.  No impurities.  Please see the attached picture for reference.

If you are in the market for the lowest price you can find that is your business.  I'm sure your money is hard earned. Spend it as you wish.

We will never have the lowest price.  We cannot compete in a dollar game so we won't try.  You may consider our prices sky high but our markup is not.  With our current sale (20% off oral anabolics, 15% off everything else) we are at less than ten percent markup on a number of items.  That calculation only includes the raws and our investment in production. It does not include the marketing prices including paying for these boards to stay up, or the man hours to answer emails pick up payments and ship orders.

It takes money to make money and one of the things that a supplier does on a scale much different than yours as a consumer is take risks.  We send our cash out into the black market for forty kits of rips at a time.  Its okay, that is what we do, it is our profession, but to think you can add up a row of numbers and decide what our service is worth is ridiculous.  We risk our cash and we also risk our freedom in order to transact with you at your relative convenience on the open internet.

AgentYes gear is produced with supervision by a chemist and with medical all staff.  It is pure, clear, sterile, accurately dosed and delivered to your door in days.  

Our markups are minimal.  

We choose to produce a superior product delivered with superior customer service even if that means we lose business from customers who only care about the bottom dollar.  No disrespect to them whatsoever.  We do business how we do business and trust that our customers will find us and stay with us precisely because they are looking for what we offer.

We have been in business for over seven years and our private client base pays more than the lists you have seen.  

I hope you have found this post informative.


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 19, 2012)

Fuck this, whole thread... negged.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)

*LMAO @ THIS SCAMMER


*


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)

*great pic bro!

*


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 19, 2012)

In for pics...... and I've been deceived


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 19, 2012)

[SIL] said:


> *great pic bro!
> 
> *





Now superimpose Azza onto that pic [Sil]... Pleeeeeeease ?


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2012)

[SIL] said:


> *LMAO @ THIS SCAMMER
> 
> 
> *



Agent yes is a computer... Kinda like weird science. Lol


----------



## cube789 (Dec 19, 2012)

[sil] said:


> *lmao @ this scammer
> 
> 
> *



oh shit
the awesome ownage has blinded me


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 19, 2012)

AgentYes u scammin cunt....


U wish u looked this good.









^^^ The reason I really started to notice women.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 19, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> AgentYes u scammin cunt....
> 
> 
> U wish u looked this good.
> ...



Who's the 80's tranny coolhandjob?


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 19, 2012)

cube789 said:


> oh shit
> the ownage has blinded me



I have several ads and they all have different girls in them?  I never said that was me that is an artists rendition of a professional bodybuilder. Lol you thought I was claiming that is me?  I have sent my pics to OD and posted them on some more private boards.  Its called an advertisements.  

Seriously lololololol.  I tell everyone who asks who the girls are as long as I know their names.  Please behold the numerous different girls in my ads.  Not to mention my avatar a totally different girl. 

DO YOU THINK I WOULD POST MY PICTURE SELLING DRUGS ON THE BLACK MARKET?!?!?! 

Are you seriously that stupid?  Lololol I'm DYING.  I love meatheads but please tell me you do not think you just proved something?

Cannot.be.serious.

And I posted my pic in this thread and if looks nothing like that ad.  Wow.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)

nobody will buy shit from you anymore babygirl..hope this helps


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2012)

AgentYes is clearly a tranny........should do well on this site....


----------



## cube789 (Dec 19, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> I have several ads and they all have different girls in them? I never said that was me that is an artists rendition of a professional bodybuilder. Lol you thought I was claiming that is me? I have sent my pics to OD and posted them on some more private boards. Its called an advertisements.
> 
> Seriously lololololol. I tell everyone who asks who the girls are as long as I know their names. Please behold the numerous different girls in my ads. Not to mention my avatar a totally different girl.
> 
> ...



regardless, everyone did think that was you and it was your intention
otherwise why post them in this thread at all ??


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 19, 2012)

[SIL] said:


> nobody will buy shit from you anymore babygirl..hope this helps



Lolwut?   Dude you just showed everyone that you are a total moron... and you think somehow that has the power to impact MY business in a negative way? 

Lolwut?  Sorry babyboy but no.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)

lolwut


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2012)

Need pics of the tits ASAP!

Please write "heavyiron was here" on your chest and snap a pic......banning will commence very soon if our demands are not met....


----------



## Imosted (Dec 19, 2012)

Did someone say Tranny


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)

he has no tits..just another scammer that comes out of nowhere,all guns blazing ''best quality'' ''pharma grade'' ''im not here for the money''..then they disappear just as fast..seen this too many times before


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2012)

All will be forgiven if you introduce us to those broads! Lol


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 19, 2012)

cube789 said:


> regardless, everyone did think that was you and it was your intention
> otherwise why post them in this thread at all ??



It was a joke about vans and being scared? Wow. Go look in my subforum they are all in there hardly a secret. Look at my AVATAR.  

I posted my actual picture BEFORE I posted that ad are you srs? Cannot be srs.   I couldn't have anticipated anyone would be that dumb therefore I could not have formulated the intent to fool. Please stop these ridiculous shenanigans.  You're interrupting my electrolysis.  We're getting to the five o clock shadow and I need to relax.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm confused. Are you guys saying I should not have sex with AgentYes?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)

lolwut


----------



## oufinny (Dec 19, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> I have several ads and they all have different girls in them?  I never said that was me that is an artists rendition of a professional bodybuilder. Lol you thought I was claiming that is me?  I have sent my pics to OD and posted them on some more private boards.  Its called an advertisements.
> 
> Seriously lololololol.  I tell everyone who asks who the girls are as long as I know their names.  Please behold the numerous different girls in my ads.  Not to mention my avatar a totally different girl.
> 
> ...



You have to realize some of these guys are REALLY that retarded...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm confused. Are you guys saying I should not have sex with AgentYes?



Refer to post 45 and then proceed with caution....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 19, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Lolwut?   Dude you just showed everyone that you are a total moron... and you think somehow that has the power to impact MY business in a negative way?
> 
> Lolwut?  Sorry babyboy but no.



if agent yes is a she... She is sassy and I like her alot more because of this thread. 
I still would like to see her tits but if she got good hgh, that's more then enough for me.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm confused. Are you guys saying I should not have sex with AgentYes?



Tranny threesome with your wife?  Think she will go for it if you are the bottom?  J/K, either way I fully support pics of tits or ass.


----------



## cube789 (Dec 19, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Seems strange to offer an opinion on something you haven't seen let alone actually used. Even stranger to think that opinion would have any meaning.
> 
> It doesn't.
> 
> ...



you did imply it
why did you think so many liked your post ? not cos of your sparkling wit
now quite being a whiney bitch and show us your tits


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Negged for being an idiot... Car but para 20 dollar test maybe that's all u can afford... This is pharm grade noob



what was it? $450 for rips?  lol.


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 19, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Lolwut?   Dude you just showed everyone that you are a total moron... and you think somehow that has the power to impact MY business in a negative way?
> 
> Lolwut?  Sorry babyboy but no.





^^^ Negged for bad-mouthing my boo.


----------



## cube789 (Dec 19, 2012)

^& that


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 19, 2012)

Ahh sheeit it's on and poppin nah.


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll pay for legit gear any day o the week... U go play with pars... For the record gorgeous doesn't even begin to describe agent yes


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> I'll pay for legit gear any day o the week... U go play with pars... For the record gorgeous doesn't even begin to describe agent yes



go ahead have fun paying 450 for a kit of rips. more power to ya...


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Will do thanks for your concern...what r u running


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)

lolwut


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^ Admire your relentlessness


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 19, 2012)

Still subbed for tranny pics


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/agentyes/174223-lolwut.html


----------



## XYZ (Dec 19, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> I'll pay for legit gear any day o the week... U go play with pars... For the record gorgeous doesn't even begin to describe agent yes



Negged for the non-stop ass kissing.

If you're happy with a source, fine.  You don't need to try and convince the world........WHO CARES?


----------



## XYZ (Dec 19, 2012)

On a side note.........are we gonna see some titties or not?


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^ Better chance of seein cawk.


----------



## cube789 (Dec 19, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> I'm DYING. I love meat..



dear god woman, i hope its not terminal

waiting for tits


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 19, 2012)

Agentyes is a right twat... swagger'n about effin' and jeffin'... go for a pint in a pub, and back in a lorry driver. Cunt.


^^ See i'm learning proper (UK) english


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 19, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^^^ Better chance of seein cawk.



^^^^Is going to look good in red.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 19, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Agentyes is a right twat... swagger'n about effin' and jeffin'... go for a pint in a pub, and back in a lorry driver. Cunt.
> 
> 
> ^^ See i'm learning proper (UK) english




Are you trying to fuck cube now?


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^ Posh bloke


----------



## charley (Dec 19, 2012)

..Agentyes.....easy as this....without your 'Over the Shoulder Boulder Holder'.....put some shades on...If you got them ..show them...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 19, 2012)

hilarious tiny no pic vicious dude defending no pic loudmouth chick


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hilarious tiny no pic vicious dude defending no pic loudmouth chick



It's I.M. Bro, thats the norm round these parts.....


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hilarious tiny no pic vicious dude defending no pic loudmouth chick


agreed, sponsors need to post picks and addresses too. and while your at it just go to this link and turn yourself in

DEA / Los Angeles Division


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 19, 2012)

all you cock lovers leave agentyes alone or i will show my damm anus all over this board again?.she is off limits?.


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 19, 2012)

^^ Talk is cheap


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 19, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> agreed, sponsors need to post picks and addresses too. and while your at it just go to this link and turn yourself in
> 
> DEA / Los Angeles Division



if she doesnt want to post up...she should probably stop floating around bashing and bragging, making claims....sticking its nose where people with no cred dont belong


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> all you cock lovers leave agentyes alone or i will show my damm anus all over this board again?.she is off limits?.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 19, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> all you cock lovers leave agentyes alone or i will show my damm anus all over this board again?.she is off limits?.



so sexy

please show us your shitty ass hole to us some more

that will def do more damage to us than it will you


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if she doesnt want to post up...she should probably stop floating around bashing and bragging, making claims....sticking its nose where people with no cred dont belong


says the guy that had benj's back


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 19, 2012)

ohh doh Killer of Sausage, anyway your just jealous, she has abs and you dont!!!


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 19, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> says the guy that had benj's back



he thought he was Benjs friend, probably thinks he has many friends here, but got rightfully fisted to the elbow by Benj and his snake oils??i never been burnt, no coincidence either...


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^ U never had the money to buy anything, how u gonna get burnt ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 19, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> says the guy that had benj's back



i know 

embarrasing


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 19, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Negged for being an idiot... Car but para 20 dollar test maybe that's all u can afford... This is pharm grade noob



pharma grade? Where are the purity tests? Lab work, blood work ect. Any one can make a pretty label and put gear in it. It does not matter how much that oil costs you are making it, if its pharm grade are you getting raws from actual labs? Because in reality that is all what matters is the raw and the UGL that is making it. Real Pharma grade labs use cottonseed oil as well so I personally see no reason against it. I would rather pay more money for a product i know will yeild me higher blood work and gains then know the oil cost more. 

I am on geneforza right now and have gone from 191 to 210 and still gaining 2 lbs a week. off of 1 gram test and 600 deca all orals are over but 1st 8 weeks were dbol and drol. 

Fuck that tits, i can see tits online all day, post some lab work to support your claims. Show a purity test also since you got people saying its pharma grade.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 19, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^^^ U never had the money to buy anything, how u gonna get burnt ?


what do you mean? kangaroo turds arent a real currency


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 19, 2012)

The oversized cubic zirconians are a nice touch!


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 19, 2012)

My opinion if your gear is more then 60$ is better come with some professional labels, holograms and ect. Because when it all comes down to it a bottle of test cost no more then 4-6$ to make.


----------



## colochine (Dec 19, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> My opinion if your gear is more then 60$ is better come with some professional labels, holograms and ect. Because when it all comes down to it a bottle of test cost no more then 4-6$ to make.



This. And a better rep than Vicious 13...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2012)

All her oils come with a "backrub"....


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 19, 2012)

thats some expensive anal lube then..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 19, 2012)

colochine said:


> This. And a better rep than Vicious 13...



Isn't vicious small and filthy Mexican? Perfect rep


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Lets exchange crawl pics and find out


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 19, 2012)

^^ how about just data that proves its pharm grade and blood work.


----------



## colochine (Dec 19, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Lets exchange crawl pics and find out



Cawk or crawl?


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn it!!! Cawk


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)

haha this whole agentno business gonna end up in tears..only idiot could not see the scamming blueprint in it


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Blood works coming go check out my labs on her rips


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)

[SIL] said:


> haha this whole agentno business gonna end up in tears..only idiot could not see the scamming blueprint in it



well said bro


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)

[SIL] said:


> well said bro



thxs bro!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)

[SIL] said:


> ths bro!



lolwut


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 19, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Blood works coming go check out my labs on her rips



you claimed pharma grade where are the purity tests for heavy metals and ect? and I hope your test doesnt say test >1500 bullshit either. I think all sponsors should have to post blood work before putting out products. just my .2c


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 19, 2012)

I didn't test e or c i tested rips... Yes those testing will go over 1500 and other tests I can speak on open board about are also happening


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn maybe i should rep


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 19, 2012)

Blood work for test e/c can very by individual more than anyone wants to admit either.   I take 200 mgs test cyp every week as Im on TRT.   I have yet to test over 500.

I've used both Watson and Paddock.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Blood work for test e/c can very by individual more than anyone wants to admit either.   I take 200 mgs test cyp every week as Im on TRT.   I have yet to test over 500.
> 
> I've used both Watson and Paddock.



Bummer man, how exactly do you inject? What size pin? Are you deep IM?


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Bummer man, how exactly do you inject? What size pin? Are you deep IM?



1ml of 200mgs/ml with a 22 gauge 1 inch B-D needle.

All purchased from rite aid.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 19, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> 1ml of 200mgs/ml with a 22 gauge 1 inch B-D needle.
> 
> All purchased from rite aid.


you should get some 25g / inch from amazon a box of 100 is aroung $15. just my opinion less PIP


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 19, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> you should get some 25g / inch from amazon a box of 100 is aroung $15. just my opinion less PIP



I have a bunch for when I add to my TRT.   I pretty much follow doctors orders for the TRT though.   Plus my insurance picks most of it up.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 19, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Blood work for test e/c can very by individual more than anyone wants to admit either.   I take 200 mgs test cyp every week as Im on TRT.   I have yet to test over 500.
> 
> I've used both Watson and Paddock.


whats your natural test number. I'm at 182


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 19, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> whats your natural test number. I'm at 182



172.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> 1ml of 200mgs/ml with a 22 gauge 1 inch B-D needle.
> 
> All purchased from rite aid.



What muscle group? Any chance you are not fully in lean muscle?


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> What muscle group? Any chance you are not fully in lean muscle?



Mainly delts but I do use glutes.   I stay away from thighs I don't do well with them.   I honestly think I aromatize very highly to estrogen.

I'm currently on a test prop/Tren/Mast cycle along with my TRT.   I'm going to get bloods done after the new year.   I'm a little worried about my E2.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 19, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Mainly delts but I do use glutes.   I stay away from thighs I don't do well with them.   I honestly think I aromatize very highly to estrogen.
> 
> I'm currently on a test prop/Tren/Mast cycle along with my TRT.   I'm going to get bloods done after the new year.   I'm a little worried about my E2.


I think i have the same problem my E2 usually goes up to 200. what AI are you running I'm on .5 adex EOD


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 19, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I think i have the same problem my E2 usually goes up to 200. what AI are you running I'm on .5 adex EOD



I'm currently taking .5 Genshi adex ED along with two pumps formeron, two caps prolactrone, and 1mg liquid prami from researchstop.

And I have a small lump under my left nipple.   I've had it forever but it's gotten sensitive.

That's why Im scheduling bloodwork.   I'm concerned about my E2 even after all that.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2012)

E2 is a bitch if it stays high. Need to hammer it down.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 19, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Hope your getting free gear for all that cawk sucking



aren't you currently sucking cawk for gearz? Or am I mistaken looking at your sig


----------



## s2h (Dec 19, 2012)

Someone.said i could come here and show a pic of my cawk....and get free blue tops...is this true??...im new...


----------



## colochine (Dec 19, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> aren't you currently sucking cawk for gearz? Or am I mistaken looking at your sig



He's sucking unicorn cawk.


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Do I have a sig


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 19, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Do I have a sig


that wasnt aimed at you


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yea my bad


----------



## longworthb (Dec 19, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> aren't you currently sucking cawk for gearz? Or am I mistaken looking at your sig


Well duh  that's what all the cool kids are doing now days. I was just stating if hes going to be sucking some dick he better get some gears for it otherwise hes just in it for the dick


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 19, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Well duh  that's what all the cool kids are doing now days. I was just stating if hes going to be sucking some dick he better get some gears for it otherwise hes just in it for the dick


oh schnaps it got real


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 20, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Mainly delts *but I do use glutes*.   I stay away from thighs I don't do well with them.   I honestly think I aromatize very highly to estrogen.
> 
> I'm currently on a test prop/Tren/Mast cycle along with my TRT.   I'm going to get bloods done after the new year.   I'm a little worried about my E2.



any pics?


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 20, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> pharma grade? Where are the purity tests? Lab work, blood work ect. Any one can make a pretty label and put gear in it. It does not matter how much that oil costs you are making it, if its pharm grade are you getting raws from actual labs? Because in reality that is all what matters is the raw and the UGL that is making it. Real Pharma grade labs use cottonseed oil as well so I personally see no reason against it. I would rather pay more money for a product i know will yeild me higher blood work and gains then know the oil cost more.
> 
> I am on geneforza right now and have gone from 191 to 210 and still gaining 2 lbs a week. off of 1 gram test and 600 deca all orals are over but 1st 8 weeks were dbol and drol.
> 
> Fuck that tits, i can see tits online all day, post some lab work to support your claims. Show a purity test also since you got people saying its pharma grade.



I have to agree with Jay here...if you want to see tits, go pull your wife's or girlfriends shirt up and have a lick while you are at it...post up labs and bloodwork for potential customers to feel more comfortable purchasing gear from a source they have never tried before, better business and marketing then showing body parts, and please no cawks lol, pretty pink butterflies yes...no schlongs!


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 20, 2012)

We have labs being run by a bunch of members here and are waiting on mass spec results as well. We have posted labs on our hgh which is our only product for which labs could be provided in the amount of time that has gone by.  We have put our gear up for testing since day one and we have done it gladly.  To imply that we haven't or are avoiding labs is either ignorant or deliberately inaccurate.


----------



## charley (Dec 20, 2012)

..We're off track a bit, aren't Agentyes's TITs more important than 'gear'??????


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 20, 2012)

lets cut our new sponsor some slack, so far they have only recieved positive feedback, lets wait till labs are posted till we call them guilty of scamming. jus sayn


----------



## charley (Dec 20, 2012)

Yo Heck....I never said she was a scammer...I said I wanted to scan her 'BOOBS"......


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 20, 2012)

charley said:


> Yo Heck....I never said she was a scammer...I said I wanted to scan her 'BOOBS"......



My inbox is ready.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 20, 2012)

6 fucking pages and no tits?


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 20, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> 6 fucking pages and no tits?



I feel bad but I have none.  I can only post other girls tits and... well...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2012)

Vagine?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2012)

ass?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2012)

vajajay and ass?


----------



## charley (Dec 20, 2012)

Your sisters Boobs or Ass......  what ever you got....you know we're not 'FUSSY'....


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 20, 2012)

lolwut


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 20, 2012)

What kind of GH do you offer ?


----------



## charley (Dec 20, 2012)

What the hell is GH ?????    GIRL HUGS ????  Gonorrhea Heaven ???  Growing Ho ??????

..........come on....stay on topic !!


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 20, 2012)

spread anus?


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 20, 2012)

charley said:


> What the hell is GH ?????    GIRL HUGS ????  Gonorrhea Heaven ???  Growing Ho ??????
> 
> ..........come on....stay on topic !!


GayHomo


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> vajajay and ass?



I think This is totally a really fair shake... Lets get it done!


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 20, 2012)

[SIL] said:


> haha this whole agentno business gonna end up in tears..only idiot could not see the scamming blueprint in it





^^^ If not American... should be.


----------



## Watson (Dec 22, 2012)

what we really need to know?

'Do you fuck on first dates?
 Does your dad own a brewery?
 Could I feel your tits?
 Or would you show 'em to me?
 Cause you've you've got a nice head
 And you look pretty honest
So me face'll be leavin' in a quarter of an hour--
 I'd like you to be on it'
Do you sleep in the nick?
 Do you give head very often?
 If we can decide, your place or mine
 We can fuck off then'
If the answer is 'No'
 To me questions above --
 Then be a good sport and give me the name
 Of a girlfriend who does!'                                  

Kevin Bloody Wilson lmao (not me!)


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 22, 2012)

hey santa clause you cunt wheres me fuckin bike?..

i saw mummy sucking santa clause?..

my old man's gonna punch your fuckin lights out?.


----------

